

An Efficiency Comparison of Text Editors Used in Academic Research - xbryanx
http://mjambon.github.io/vim-vs-emacs/

======
ggreer
Note: This is satire. The author took a paper with the same title from PLOS
ONE (which compared Word and LaTeX), then changed the abstract.[1]

1\.
[http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjourna...](http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pone.0115069)

~~~
dalke
That explains why I was so confused at "GNU Emacs is based on a principle
called “What you see is what you get” (WYSIWYG)".

